# US Passport to and from Canada Question



## riverdees05 (Apr 26, 2017)

We are driving to Canada from USA the first part of August this year and our daughters passport expires the end of August.  I know for travel by plane and boat to some countries, you need to have a least 6 months left on your passport.  Is that true to travel by auto to and from Canada?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 26, 2017)

Why not go ahead and  get your Daughter a new Passport. Last Fall we got ours in about 3 weeks.


----------



## dominidude (Apr 26, 2017)

riverdees05 said:


> We are driving to Canada from USA the first part of August this year and our daughters passport expires the end of August.  I know for travel by plane and boat to some countries, you need to have a least 6 months left on your passport.  Is that true to travel by auto to and from Canada?


My understanding is that the 6 month rule applies, like you said, when boarding boats and planes. I always thought that a rule of the boat or plane company. Sometimes you can also be required a passport with an expiration of 6 months or more into the future when getting a visa.
Well, you are not getting on a boat or plane, and Canada does not require a visa to enter.
So it would seem you are ok.
Even if your passport were to expire while you or your daughter were in Canada, you could go over to the nearest US embassy in Canada and get a new passport after your passport's expiration. I'd caution you that it's a lot more hassle and more expensive to get a passport at a US embassy than it is in the US, but it is doable.
Also, I've seen CBP agents let Americans with expired passport pass through the land border with Mexico. The particular situation I saw is that a kid of a family travelling together had an expired passport, so rather than make everyone stay in Mexico, they allowed the whole family through. The parents of the kid alleged they didnt know the kid's passport had expired, and produced a birth certificate as well. So even coming back with an expired passport is a possibility, although I would highly advise against it.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's the Canadian Gov't page on travel with minor (under 18) children: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/minors.asp I didn't see anything about 6 month's validity, but why chance it? Renew the daughter's passport and she's good to go for another 5 years.

Jim


----------



## moonstone (Apr 26, 2017)

Three years ago a family member from England came to visit us (in Canada) with 6 weeks left on his passport (from the date he was flying home). He had checked (on line) when booking his flights and was told Canada didn't enforce the 6 mos before expiry rule.  Nobody said anything to him about the date until his return to England where he was reminded of the expiry date as he was passing through customs at Heathrow.

Things may have changed recently. YMMV.


~Diane


----------



## Meow (Apr 26, 2017)

No matter what they say on Government Websites or at embassies, border guards (both U.S and Canadian) will exercise their discretionary powers on site.  Why take a chance.  You have plenty of time to renew the expiring passports.


----------



## dominidude (Apr 26, 2017)

Meow said:


> Why take a chance.  You have plenty of time to renew the expiring passports.


I don't see the OP as taking even a small chance. He and his kid are traveling with a valid, unexpired passport. I would not throw away time left in my child's passport just to be unnecessarily safe. It costs both time and money to get a new passport, and the new passport's clock will start ticking toward expiration as soon as it's issued.  Because of that I would delay getting a new passport for my kid as long as possible.


----------



## Dori (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree with others who say don't take the risk, especially when the passport is so near its expiration date.

Dori


----------



## dreamin (Apr 28, 2017)

My daughter is a Canada Border Services Officer and she advised me that your daughter requires a valid passport (which she has).  Canada does not have the 6 month requirement as some other countries do.  With minors they are more concerned with abductions.  You might get a friendly reminder that the passport is due to expire in case you weren't aware of it.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 1, 2017)

For Canadians/Americans travelling between the US/Canada as long as your passport will be valid when you intend to return you are okay.  The six month rule doesn't apply.  We've travelled via air/land both directions with some passports (two of our kids hold American passports, the other two have Canadian) that were expiring within a month with no issues or even second looks.


----------



## myspinnekop (Jul 4, 2017)

riverdees05 said:


> We are driving to Canada from USA the first part of August this year and our daughters passport expires the end of August.  I know for travel by plane and boat to some countries, you need to have a least 6 months left on your passport.  Is that true to travel by auto to and from Canada?


 We enter USA from Canada quite often......and they always ask to see passports.We are Canadians.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2017)

myspinnekop said:


> We enter USA from Canada quite often......and they always ask to see passports.We are Canadians.


They check everyone's passports when you enter the USA.


----------



## youppi (Jul 15, 2017)

The 6 months rule exist from Canada to USA if you want to pass by the self service scan machine at the airport. My daughter's passport has been rejected 30 minutes ago by the scan machine because it expires in 2 months. We had to pass by the regular custom clearance without any problem because the rule says that the passport must be valid for your all trip.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 15, 2017)

Suggestion only. Please obtain a new passport for your daughter, so much is changing in the world and so are the rules.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 26, 2017)

Luanne said:


> They check everyone's passports when you enter the USA.



Not if you have NEXUS


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2017)

jabberwocky said:


> Not if you have NEXUS


Really?  I have Global Entry and not only do I have to scan my passport at the kiosk I have to show it to the Customs agent.  I didn't realize it was different for NEXUS.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 27, 2017)

i have Nexus too, and flying back in, I had to briefly show my passport and kiosk printout to Customs agent.  Driving back in to states, we waved our RFID Nexus cards at the scanner, but still did a quick slow down at the gatehouse.  We've only used it one time driving back, so don't know if stopping is the usual practice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2017)

jabberwocky said:


> Not if you have NEXUS


This was our experience driving between the USA and Canada with Nexus. They already have verified your passports in the system, so you only have to waive your Nexus card and stop for declaration at the booth. Neither time, when entering Canada or entering the USA did they ask to see our passports.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> i have Nexus too, and flying back in, I had to briefly show my passport and kiosk printout to Customs agent.  Driving back in to states, we waved our RFID Nexus cards at the scanner, but still did a quick slow down at the gatehouse.  We've only used it one time driving back, so don't know if stopping is the usual practice.


Yes, stopping at the gate is normal. You still have to stop to provide verbal declarations for customs purposes. Nexus isn't a free pass. We used Nexus for the first time driving to and back from Canada last weekend. Couldn't have been easier. We even stopped at the Ambassador Bridge Duty Free store on the way back to the USA. No problems as long as you declare what you are bringing with you.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 27, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Really?  I have Global Entry and not only do I have to scan my passport at the kiosk I have to show it to the Customs agent.  I didn't realize it was different for NEXUS.



The NEXUS card can be used by itself in the GE machine but you should always have your passport with you.  Just put the NEXUS in face-up.  How you get treated then depends on the airport and whether you've declared anything.  If I declare food the slip tells me to report to baggage control and then always asked to see my passport.  US bound - if I don't have anything to declare they just take a look at the slip in Montreal and then waive me through.  For some reason in Vancouver they always ask to see my passport.  Toronto it is about 50-50.  Officially the NEXUS card is supposed to be sufficient by itself for air travel but CBP seems to not read their own policies 

Going into Canada is even easier, rarely am I asked for a passport (only when I've been "randomly selected" for secondary).


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 27, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, stopping at the gate is normal. You still have to stop to provide verbal declarations for customs purposes. Nexus isn't a free pass. We used Nexus for the first time driving to and back from Canada last weekend. Couldn't have been easier. We even stopped at the Ambassador Bridge Duty Free store on the way back to the USA. No problems as long as you declare what you are bringing with you.



We usually cross by land where the NEXUS lane is closed most of the time so you do have to stop at the normal booth and give a declaration - but I've found it is much less invasive than when we use our passports.  If we do use the NEXUS only lane we just tap our cards and drive straight through without having to talk to anyone.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 27, 2017)

I believe there is also the option on an " enhanced drivers licence " 

I believe New York State offers it . Somewhat similar to Nexus . 
With it there is no need for a passport if you are driving across the border .


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2017)

jabberwocky said:


> The NEXUS card can be used by itself in the GE machine but you should always have your passport with you.  Just put the NEXUS in face-up.  How you get treated then depends on the airport and whether you've declared anything.  If I declare food the slip tells me to report to baggage control and then always asked to see my passport.  US bound - if I don't have anything to declare they just take a look at the slip in Montreal and then waive me through.  For some reason in Vancouver they always ask to see my passport.  Toronto it is about 50-50.  Officially the NEXUS card is supposed to be sufficient by itself for air travel but CBP seems to not read their own policies
> 
> Going into Canada is even easier, rarely am I asked for a passport (only when I've been "randomly selected" for secondary).


I thought you can only use the Nexus card at a Nexus kiosk? I didn't think you could use it when entering the US through an airport other than it being a Canadian entry/exit point? I was told at our Nexus interview that GE was tied to our passport, when we use GE we should scan our passport.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 27, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought you can only use the Nexus card at a Nexus kiosk? I didn't think you could use it when entering the US through an airport other than it being a Canadian entry/exit point? I was told at our Nexus interview that GE was tied to our passport, when we use GE we should scan our passport.



I was told the same thing in my interview.  It is true that if you are enrolled in GE then you cannot use your GE card for entry - you must use your passport which is enrolled in GE.  The key is that while Nexus allows you to use the GE terminals at pre-clearance facilities in Canada, Nexus is legally not GE - although you do get the GE privileges.  

The GE machine will read the ID information on the back of the Nexus card just like it does the passport and then ask for your fingerprints.  I've done this at least six times in 2017.  I'm just too lazy to take my passport out of my carryon if I don't have to and the card fits nicely into a special pocket on my favourite travel shirt.

I should note that this only applies to pre-clearance facilities at Canadian airports. If clearing at an airport in the US arriving from another country then you have to use your passport.  Also, if you have children under 14 who have not had fingerprints taken you cannot use their card in the GE machine - you will have to use their passport.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 31, 2017)

dominidude said:


> Even if your passport were to expire while you or your daughter were in Canada, you could go over to the nearest US embassy in Canada and get a new passport after your passport's expiration. I'd caution you that it's a lot more hassle and more expensive to get a passport at a US embassy than it is in the US, but it is doable.
> QUOTE]
> 
> There is only one US embassy in Canada.  It's in Ottawa.  It would be the nearest consulate that one would go to -- Calgary, Winnipeg, Toronto, or Vancouver.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Exactly how old is your daughter. I only ask because when she turns 16 she will need a new passport.  I met a mom and daughter in the passport office.  The girl was 15 and did not have 6 months left on her passport.  However she was going on a school trip to Europe.  So the mom had to buy a new passport for the trip then she was going to have to get another new one in a few months when her daughter turned 16.  Tough break.

We drove 2 Canada 2 years ago.  At that time US citizens did not need the minimum 6 months left on their passports.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> At that time US citizens did not need the minimum 6 months left on their passports.


As far as I know, they still don't.


----------

